# ABT eyelids ?



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey guys,
I got a set of these in today. For some reason the forum search isn't working. I was wondering if there was an alternative 3M adhesive to use? No one carries the Betalink around here. Thanks for any help


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

I used the double sided 3M tape from auto parts.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

MnATL said:


> I used the double sided 3M tape from auto parts.


Thanks. And I finally got the search to work.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Like to see what they look like after you install


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Like to see what they look like after you install


will do! My car got backed into a couple weeks ago. I will put it in the shop on Monday they will get painted then. I'll post in about a week or so.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks BadAsrs, Great Picture.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

JR Martinez said:


> Looks BadAsrs, Great Picture.


Yes it does!


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

if they werent 200 bucks i would consider them but god damn thats a lot for eye lids.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Got them put on today. They look really cool!


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Thumbs up!


----------

